# Wolf-Eyes Lego anyone?



## D MacAlpine (Oct 18, 2006)

All the talk of how nice (& affordable) the Wolf-Eyes lights are has talked me into ordering a couple. Unfortunately I'm still waiting for them to land on this side of the Atlantic 

In the meantime I've been thinking about the future possibilities for changing parts around between them and I can't find a definitive source of information on which bits would be compatible. I think that I can boil this down to three main questions;

1) Which parts have what finish? (I gather some are type II and some are HA)
2) Which tailswitches will fit what? (do the 6 and 9 cell lights have different threads? There seem to be 2 types of "tactical" switch for the 9 series, are they interchangeable?)
3) Which bezels will fit what?

Can anyone out there help (Paul, Mike)???


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 18, 2006)

D MacAlpine said:


> 1) Which parts have what finish? (I gather some are type II and some are HA)


To be honest, I'm not prepared to believe that any WE body is HA-III finished. This suspicion is supported by my limited experience with three bodies and every review I've read on Flashlight Reviews. Frankly, I wouldn't expect it at this price point.



D MacAlpine said:


> 2) Which tailswitches will fit what? (do the 6 and 9 cell lights have different threads?


There seem to be 2 types of "tactical" switch for the 9 series, are they interchangeable?)[/QUOTE]Good question; I'm not sure. But when I get home, I'll try swapping the tailcaps from my 2x123 6V and the 4x123 12V bodies. A couple months ago, W-E redesigned the clickie that comes with the 12V body (and presumably, with the 9V that shares its 45mm head). The new cap is shorter and a bit narrower. But I doubt that this affected the threads. My guess: There's one clickie for the 2x123A and 3x123A bodies that use 36mm/42mm bezel (Sniper/Explorer/Raider), and a second, incompatible clickie for 3x123A and 3x123A bodies that use a 45mm or turbo bezel. 

LED tailcaps may introduce another level if incompatibility because they are voltage-dependent.




D MacAlpine said:


> 3) Which bezels will fit what?



The 36mm tactical and 42mm miniturbo bezel fit the 2x123A Sniper, 2x123A Explorer, and 3x123A Raider.

The 45mm bezel fits the beefier 3x123A Cobra and 4x123A Rattlesnake.

The D36 lamp will fit the 42mm and 45mm bezels.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 18, 2006)

There's a fourth question you should be asking: Which D36 lamps are designed for throw, and which for flood?

The D36-3.7V, -6V, and -9V are throwers with some spill.
The D36-12V and -13V are purebred flooders.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 18, 2006)

Question 5: Will the 1/2-cell extender fit the lighter bodies (Sniper, Explorer, and Raider)? 

Answer: I don't know, but I'll try when I get home. Someone was interested in adding three to his 3x123A Raider to use the 12V or 13V D36 in a slimmer profile.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 18, 2006)

OK, I've just done some swapping. Here's what I found:

The 12V clickie WILL fit the 6V/3.7V body but will NOT work.
The 3.7V/6V clickie WILL fit the 12V body and WILL work.
Even though the 12V clickie is maybe 3mm longer, using the shorter clickie didn't shorten the 12V body; I measured 224mm (including the 1/2-cell extender), regardless of clickie.
The 1/2-cell extender WILL fit the Sniper/Explorer/Raider body.


----------



## Any Cal. (Oct 19, 2006)

Where do I get the extenders for a 6volt light?


----------



## D MacAlpine (Oct 19, 2006)

Paul - Thanks for the info, I thought you'd know a bit about this! I've just remembered that there's the M100 bezel too, I understand that only fits the M9/M90/M100 bodies.

Any Cal - Pacific Tactical Solutions have the half cell extender and I believe that they're working on the manufacturers to make longer ones. [email protected] is the man to ask about this.


----------



## Somy Nex (Oct 19, 2006)

hmm, just had an idea, so does this mean that one can get an extra extender with the M90-13V, and thus make the M90-13V able to fit 3x18650? what would the runtime be like on that if it is possible?

1500mAH x 3 = 4500
2200mAH x 3 = 6600
= 1.46 x 58m = ~85 mins?


----------



## gumbydammit (Oct 19, 2006)

Any Cal. said:


> Where do I get the extenders for a 6volt light?


 
Hmmmmm..... a 3.7v 6mx with an 18650 or a 9.0v 6mx with an extender and 3 rcr123's??? You guys are killing me with all these options!!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 19, 2006)

The only place to buy the extender is from Pacific Tactical Solutions). The only way it's sold is bundled with the 13V lamp. Mike, please break 'em up!


----------



## majr (Oct 21, 2006)

Remember that the extender is 1/2 a primary cell. Designed for 4 cells (2x 18650) to become 4.5 cells (3x 18500). Also the last time I talked to Mike at PTS I was told that they do not work with more than 1 extender, they screw together but do not make electrical contact. This may have changed since, so ask Mike.


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 24, 2006)

majr said:


> Remember that the extender is 1/2 a primary cell. Designed for 4 cells (2x 18650) to become 4.5 cells (3x 18500). Also the last time I talked to Mike at PTS I was told that they do not work with more than 1 extender, they screw together but do not make electrical contact. This may have changed since, so ask Mike.


 
I have two of these extenders, and they indeed do NOT work together.


----------



## jdriller (Oct 24, 2006)

Mike just put different bezels up for sale on the accessories page. We love lego.


----------



## Pumaman (Oct 24, 2006)

Phaserburn said:


> I have two of these extenders, and they indeed do NOT work together.


 
so one is useless on the raider?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 24, 2006)

Pumaman said:


> so one is useless on the raider?


Correct--unless you need to combine two medium-length cells (150A, 300P, or 18500 cells with one 123A or RCR123A, or perhaps one medium with one long (168A or 18650).


----------



## Pumaman (Oct 24, 2006)

how is that going to work? safe? smart? poor runtime? never considered it



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Correct--unless you need to combine two medium-length cells (150A, 300P, or 18500 cells with one 123A or RCR123A, or perhaps one medium with one long (168A or 18650).


----------



## majr (Oct 24, 2006)

Don't try it.
1 extender on a 3 cell body makes it 3.5 cells. So 1 18650 + 1 18500 would fit. 2 18500 + 1 rcr123a = 4 cells, too long.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 22, 2006)

I've just received my Wolf Eyes 168A extender kit (tube + 13V lamp) from Mike at Pacific Tactical Solutions. Here are some photos (scans) to show what you can build using this tube and the original 0.5x123A tube:

First, here's a look at the two extender tubes side by side:







Quite a difference!

Next, some good news: They stack!







We'll see in a moment what that allows you to build. But first, here are (from left to right) the Raider (36mm tactical bezel); a Sniper that has become a 2x168A 9V tactical host by attaching the 168A tube; and the stock Cobra.






Now let's add the 168A tube to an Explorer to make a slim 2x168A host for a thirsty 9V D36 lamp like the 450-lumen EO-9L from Lumens Factory:






A 13V Cobra (3x150A) is longer than a 2x168A Explorer:






Leap-frog, anyone? (_Center:_) An Explorer + 168A extender + 0.5x123A extender makes a 3x150A host that "might" fit in your pocket:






And finally: The 3x168A 13V Rattlesnake would make a great nightstick: (oops! In this photo, the Rattlesnake has BOTH tubes attached. I'll replace the photo when my scanner reconnects to my PC.)


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 22, 2006)

Sooo, the new extender will work in conjunction with the older 1/2 cell extender? That's cool! The 1/2 cell ones wouldn't work together. Can they go on either side of the 2 cell extender, or just one?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 22, 2006)

Phaserburn said:


> Sooo, the new extender will work in conjunction with the older 1/2 cell extender? ... Can they go on either side of the 2 cell extender, or just one?


The short extender must be "at the bottom," closer to the tailcap. (I'm trying to scan the three parts as an exploded view, but my scanner won't stay connected till I reboot.) I tried to screw the long tube beneath the short one, but their threads won't match.

Any thoughts on the finger grip midway up the long tube?


----------



## picard (Dec 22, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> The short extender must be "at the bottom," closer to the tailcap. (I'm trying to scan the three parts as an exploded view, but my scanner won't stay connected till I reboot.) I tried to screw the long tube beneath the short one, but their threads won't match.
> 
> Any thoughts on the finger grip midway up the long tube?




hey Paul, when you use the extender, would the bulb blow due to greater wattage produce by the extra battery??


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 22, 2006)

picard said:


> hey Paul, when you use the extender, would the bulb blow due to greater wattage produce by the extra battery??


For the 12v, possibly; for the 9v and 13v, no.

But I have some seriously bad news to report. The 168A extender WILL NOT WORK on a Sniper/Explorer. I've tried 4 different lamps without success. So much for a 2x168A host for an ultra-bright D26.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 22, 2006)

So fricking confusing!

Paul said "stock cobra" but the said light has "Rattlesnake" written on its body. So what's the difference between the Rattlesnake, the Cobra and the 9M (M90 too?)?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 23, 2006)

Sorry, I meant to say Rattlesnake, which is the MX90/M90. The Cobra is the 3x123A little brother (same 45mm head and cooling fins), no longer sold by Pacific Tactical Solutions.


----------



## Paul5M (Dec 23, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> But I have some seriously bad news to report. The 168A extender WILL NOT WORK on a Sniper/Explorer. I've tried 4 different lamps without success. So much for a 2x168A host for an ultra-bright D26.


Paul, I think you don't have an electrical connection between the Sniper/Explorer and the extender. You may want to try to put a copper ring between the Sniper/Explorer and the extender, try 14 AWG first:






Top, wire cutter. Middle, 14 AWG Romex wire. Bottom, 12 AWG Romex wire.


----------



## D MacAlpine (Dec 24, 2006)

Paul5M said:


> Paul, I think you don't have an electrical connection between the Sniper/Explorer and the extender. You may want to try to put a copper ring between the Sniper/Explorer and the extender,


I was just about to say that! (minus the practical demonstration of how to fix it...)
From Paul's earlier posts about the interchangability of the tailswitches it sounds like the smaller lights have a shorter threaded section. So switches etc. designed for the longer threads of the bigger lights don't screw on far enough to make contact.
Congratulations on the fix Paul5M, it looks really simple. Have you tested it on your own lights?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 24, 2006)

I'll try that and report back, Paul5M; thanks. Would a perfectly sized steel keyring work, too? Or is copper the only way to go?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 24, 2006)

All my keyrings were slightly too wide, so I followed Paul's instructions to make a wire ring, using 18-gauge copper. It works! That is, it works with a Wolf-Eyes lamp D26, but not with a Surefire P91, even after I reversed the cells (+ forward) and swapped the 6V tailcap for the 9-13V tailcap. Lumens Factory, here I come...

By the way, will the 18-gauge copper be safe under a 2-amp load?


----------



## D MacAlpine (Dec 25, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> By the way, will the 18-gauge copper be safe under a 2-amp load?


I'm not an expert on copper gauges - where did you get the wire from?
If you stripped it from some cable intended for lighting that's usually rated for at least 5 amps. (I'd suggest comparing it to some fuse wire, but that's a little TOO old fashioned....)


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 25, 2006)

D MacAlpine said:


> I'm not an expert on copper gauges - where did you get the wire from?


I had bought a short reel of it at the hardware store...not to use electrically but to secure something. It's the only bare wire I own.


----------



## majr (Dec 25, 2006)

18 guage copper is good for 2.3A, when used as a normal wire. Since you are curling it up to make the contact it should conduct waaay more current than you need as long as the contact area is clean and fairly snug.


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a Pila G3 that I am using two WE 1/2 cell extenders together to make a 4 cell sized light for 2x18650s. To get the two extenders to make electrical contact with each other and with the Pila body, I am using a bent paperclip inside between the sections. Voila, it works! Do I have anything to be worried about electrically speaking about such a setup? The wire can only come in contact with a cell's sides, not with the top or bottom of a cell. Using a 9V lamp, it should be conducting 1.3-1.5A.



I now have a 1x, 2x and 3x 18650 size light. I have noticed small brightness increases on both the 9V and 13V lamps when going from 18500 to 18650s.


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## shoe (Jan 11, 2007)

Oooh. After looking around, I finally decided to get a 6M Explorer for myself.
I was holding out to see what the 300 M was like but it's gone from mid-December to February availability now, so forget that.. in any event it looks like the bulb will be specific to that model and I really like standardized parts.

Anyway, you guys just HAD to post this thread and confuse me again!
At least I learned that the 168 extender is out. I've seemed to have overlooked it MANY times on my visit to the PTS site.

After giving it some thought, I was considering making this purchase and would appreciate some comments, suggestions or feedback on this.
My basic goal would be to have some options available to me, without purchasing 1/2 of the wolf-eyes collection as it seems that some of you have.

Keep in mind that I intend to use only 18650 (168A) 3.7V rechargeables.

To start, I would get a 6M Explorer, a M90X Rattlesnake and a 168A Extender tube.

Bulb wise, I would get the 3.7V-D36 bulb, 2 - 9.0V-D36 bulbs and a 13V-D36 bulb.

Misc tail caps and such which are irrelevant.


Now if I'm correct, with this basic setup I should be able to have -

A) 3.7V 6M Explorer and 9.0V M90 Rattlesnake
B) 9.0V 6M Explorer with 168A extention and 9.0V M90 Rattlesnake
C) 3.7V 6m Explorer and 13V M90 Rattlesnake with 168A extention.

Another variation I was considering was getting two 6M Explorers and 2 168A extention tubes and using cominations of such to replicate the above setups.

The difference with this would be that I would gain the option of having 2 Explorers as the base lights instead of 1 Explorer and 1 Rattlesnake and yet I'd still be able to "make" a Rattlesnake out of the components.

Would 2 168A extenders work together? Would it be "weak" from too many connections? Am I making sense with this?


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Jan 12, 2007)

i've got m90x rattlesnake running LF HO-9L lamp running off 2x18650. I've also got the EO-9L lamp too but it is in storage for when I really need a compact handheld spotlight or when the HO-9L burns out.... I've got the 9D raider on a whim so i've had to hold off on pass on the 6M explorer (6M was on pre-order anyway).... I may just order another 18650 and a 3.7V D36 lamp to use in my Huntlight FT-01 for compactness....


----------



## shoe (Jan 12, 2007)

Interesting. I really have tunnel vision or something. I was looking at the LF
bulbs available on their site but never really considered throwing that into the mix. I was so busy looking at the EO-13 that I ignored the other products. 

One main issue that I have is that the Wolf-Eyes site seems to have incorrect specs for their bulbs. I'm no expert but it seems that they're rating the same output and battery life for their products whether they use primaries or rechargeables. Anyway, I'll look over the bulbs and think some more about what I want to do but for now I already have in my mind that I'll go with a Sniper as a starting point. 





VF1Jskull1 said:


> i've got m90x rattlesnake running LF HO-9L lamp running off 2x18650. I've also got the EO-9L lamp too but it is in storage for when I really need a compact handheld spotlight or when the HO-9L burns out.... I've got the 9D raider on a whim so i've had to hold off on pass on the 6M explorer (6M was on pre-order anyway).... I may just order another 18650 and a 3.7V D36 lamp to use in my Huntlight FT-01 for compactness....


----------



## allthumbs (Jan 14, 2007)

:thinking:Does any one know, or if you have the parts to try this, will the wolf-eyes
short extender allow the use of 2 18650 in the Raider body instead of 2 
18500? If the "C" Li- Ion appears I`ll have extra 18650`s And I would rather
not buy 18500 if I dont have to.

Thanks Allthumbs


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 14, 2007)

allthumbs said:


> :thinking:Does any one know, or if you have the parts to try this, will the wolf-eyes
> short extender allow the use of 2 18650 in the Raider body instead of 2
> 18500?


Sorry, it does not. It increases the length by 0.5x123A cell, making your Raider a 3.5-cell body. PTS says you cannot use two together, but one CPFer (Phaserburn?) says he does. However, at $19+shipping for one extender (with 13V bulb), that would be costly.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 14, 2007)

See my post #32 in this thread for details. It has become my favorite WE light and works like a champ with no issues at all. Besides being bright via a Lumens Factory HO-9 (which should get around 75 mins output on 2x18650s), it has a modded led tailcap with 4 4xdie leds that dust the stockers in total output, beam quality and white color while drawing a miserly 60ma. That, and it just looks cool!


----------



## shoe (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Paul, I was looking at the invaluable information that you've been providing both here and in other posts and was wondering if you could answer this...

What is the practical difference between the M90 turbohead and the 6M turbohead.

Since they both take the D36 lamp and you can essentially replicate a Rattlesnake tube by adding a 168a extender to the Explorer, would there be a noticeable difference in throw or brightness, using the same bulb and batteries?




Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I've just received my Wolf Eyes 168A extender kit (tube + 13V lamp) from Mike at Pacific Tactical Solutions. Here are some photos (scans) to show what you can build using this tube and the original 0.5x123A tube:
> 
> Now let's add the 168A tube to an Explorer to make a slim 2x168A host for a thirsty 9V D36 lamp like the 450-lumen EO-9L from Lumens Factory:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 15, 2007)

shoe said:


> Hi Paul, ... What is the practical difference between the M90 turbohead and the 6M turbohead.


The M90 turbohead cools better because it has more mass and more cooling-fin area. It's also wider (45mm vs. 42mm) and deeper. 



shoe said:


> Since they both take the D36 lamp and you can essentially replicate a Rattlesnake tube by adding a 168a extender to the Explorer, would there be a noticeable difference in throw or brightness, using the same bulb and batteries?


Using the same bulb and batteries, there will be no difference in throw or brightness. But only the M90 can hold the 36.5mm D36 lamps from Lumens Factory. Both can hold a RICO Alpha 9 D36, but you must struggle to close down the 42mm bezel over the deep RICO lamp.

The 42mm-head Raider and Explorer have become quite popular here on CPF. However, many of us now favor the 36mm and 45mm heads so we can use Lumens Factory lamps.


----------



## shoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> The only place to buy the extender is from Pacific Tactical Solutions). The only way it's sold is bundled with the 13V lamp. Mike, please break 'em up!



I second the motion!
Wow, you posted that almost 3 months ago.


----------



## nikon (Jan 18, 2007)

I third the motion. I don't need another 13v bulb, but I'd like to have the extender.


----------



## DUQ (Jan 18, 2007)

Mike has it listed as a seperate option under the M90 so im assuming we can order one without the light.

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-20-40-6244


----------



## nikon (Jan 18, 2007)

DUQ said:


> Mike has it listed as a seperate option under the M90 so im assuming we can order one without the light.
> 
> http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-20-40-6244


All I see at that link is the extender and lamp assembly together for 24.95. Did I miss someting?


----------



## DUQ (Jan 18, 2007)

Doh! No Nikon im the one that missed something. Sorry.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Wolf-Eyes extenders now available without the lamp*



nikon said:


> All I see at that link is the extender and lamp assembly together for 24.95. Did I miss someting?


Here you go: both extenders (long and short) are now listed on the M90 accessories page...and for the first time, you can buy them with the 13V lamp!

Life is sweet...


----------



## DUQ (Jan 18, 2007)

.....and the 13v lamp is also available

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-26-47-6188


----------



## shoe (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Wolf-Eyes extenders now available without the lamp*



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Here you go: both extenders (long and short) are now listed on the M90 accessories page...and for the first time, you can buy them with the 13V lamp!
> 
> Life is sweet...



Excellent! :goodjob:

Edit: I just checked out and when you select it,

https://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-20-40-6271
you are presented with the option for the bulb and extender OR the kit, which is the bulb, extender and charger/batteries.

Selecting the option on the left (bulb and extender) will give you JUST the extender, not the bulb AND extender.

In your cart, it shoud look like this. 
M90-13V-168/Extender M90-13V LRB-168 Extender 
Options: Bulb and Extender

Wheras the KIT with the bulb will look like this:

M90-13V-168/KIT M90-13V LRB-168 Conversion Kit 
Options: Bulb and Extender


----------



## lexina (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks, Paul5M for your excellent fix (post #25 above) - it solved the connectivity problems I had been having with a few of my extenders. :goodjob:


----------



## shoe (Jan 19, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> So fricking confusing!


Wow, this is confusing. Okay, I was just looking this over again and I'm getting conflicting info here.


Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Now let's add the 168A tube to an Explorer to make a slim 2x168A host for a thirsty 9V D36 lamp like the 450-lumenEO-9L from Lumens Factory:


Quoted from post #18 in this thread.


Okay, the EO-9L is a D36 and you must be talking about the Explorer body because the picture shows it in between a Rattlesnake and a Raider. Length wise, it looks like an Explorer (6M) mini turbo and a 168A extention.


Paul_in_Maryland said:


> But only the M90 can hold the 36.5mm D36 lamps from Lumens Factory. Both can hold a RICO Alpha 9 D36, but you must struggle to close down the 42mm bezel over the deep RICO lamp.



Ah.. nevermind. I guess that it DOESN'T fit in the mini-turbo head. 



VF1Jskull1 said:


> Yup.... came home to my delivered bulbs... 1 x EO-9L and 1 x HO-9L....
> I can confirm that these do not fit the Wolf Eyes 9D Raider..... I was hoping they would but oh well.... Thought I try something new anyway


From this post.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 20, 2007)

shoe,
Sorry I caused confusion. When I posted the message about a slim host for the EO-9L, I didn't know that that lamp won't fit a 42mm Wolf Eyes head.


----------



## Jauno (Mar 18, 2007)

I am getting a wolf-eyes fever, so few questions:



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> The 1/2-cell extender WILL fit the Sniper/Explorer/Raider body.




Is this 1/2 extender same as 150 extender at PTS?

If so, A) is it possible to convert WE 6M explorer to 9v light (2x18500 / 3xcr123), using 150 extender and D26 bezel and 9v lamp, like the ones from LF?

B) What about same setup with 6M own´s D36 bezel and D36 lamps which is intended for 9 D36 series?

C) Is LF D26 lamps and upcoming cree module compatible with explorer´s D26 bezel?

D) My Pila GL2 led tailcap do work in sniper so would it work in explorer or 150 extender also? Threads are little bit loose, but it work.

Thanks advance..


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 19, 2007)

Jauno said:


> [/list]Is this 1/2 extender same as 150 extender at PTS?


Yes.



Jauno said:


> If so, A) is it possible to convert WE 6M explorer to 9v light (2x18500 / 3xcr123), using 150 extender and D26 bezel and 9v lamp, like the ones from LF?


No. When you add the extender, the 6M becomes 2.5xCR123 cells long, not 3. And you can't use two of these extenders.



Jauno said:


> B) What about same setup with 6M own´s D36 bezel and D36 lamps which is intended for 9 D36 series?


This is OK; the 42mm (D36) head (bezel) is the same--3.7V, 6V, 9V.



Jauno said:


> C) Is LF D26 lamps and upcoming cree module compatible with explorer´s D26 bezel?


Yes, but if you use rechargeable cells, do not use a 18650; depending on the LF lamp (4V or 9V series), use a Wolf Eyes 168A or two RCR123A cells. The 18650 is too short and requires a magnet.



Jauno said:


> D) My Pila GL2 led tailcap do work in sniper so would it work in explorer or 150 extender also? Threads are little bit loose, but it work.


It will work in the Explorer, but don't exceed the tailcap's LED voltage. If your tailcap was designed for a 6V GL2, do not use it with two RCR123A cells and a 9V lamp. It will be safe with a 3.7V lamp and one 168A cell. Will it work with 3.7V? I don't know. [/QUOTE]


----------



## DUQ (Jul 11, 2007)

Moving this up to the top.


----------



## Jauno (Jul 21, 2007)

Just put on marketplace notice that i want to buy one 168 tube extender or trade my 6M/9D turbo bezel to it.
Asking you guys first before heading to pts..


----------



## innerlight (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry, I imagine this has been asked and answered but I couldn't find it anywhere.

Are there any surefire turboheads that will thread onto an M90 body?

Thanks


----------



## DUQ (Jul 21, 2007)

innerlight said:


> Sorry, I imagine this has been asked and answered but I couldn't find it anywhere.
> 
> Are there any surefire turboheads that will thread onto an M90 body?
> 
> Thanks



Im pretty sure they are not compatible but I also do not own one. I doubt that an SF turbo head would perform any better than the M100 head.


----------

